# 13X7S 72 SPK CROSSED LACE



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

JUST AS THE TITLE SAYS, BRAND NEW XLACED WHEELS WITH KOS AND ADAPTERS, 1300 OR 1450 WITH LOCKING KOS


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice:nicoderm:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry, I meant stainless spks.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

top notch wheels wish i had a set lol


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

sand1 said:


> top notch wheels wish i had a set lol


you could


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmit homie ... just the right time too.. Z offset i assume? text me homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

touchdowntodd said:


> dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmit homie ... just the right time too.. Z offset i assume? text me homie


you know the number homie and you know theyll look good on that new ride.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> JUST AS THE TITLE SAYS, BRAND NEW XLACED WHEELS WITH KOS AND ADAPTERS, 1300 OR 1450 WITH LOCKING KOS


:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

de aquellas!!!!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> you could


ok u got my adress


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

sand1 said:


> ok u got my adress


got the address, now all i need is the money


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> got the address, now all i need is the money



:rofl:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :rofl:


ttt


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> got the address, now all i need is the money


:roflmao:......


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

DAMN THEY LOOK RUSTED. :biggrin: J/K


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

six 2 said:


> DAMN THEY LOOK RUSTED. :biggrin: J/K


HURRY UP AND BUY ALREADY!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

WHEN THEYRE HERE, NO ONE STEPS UP AND AS SOON AS THEY SELL, EVERYBODY WANTED THEM......YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!. GOT ONE LAST SET GETTING DONE AND THATS IT, I THINK IM NOT GETTING ANY MORE CROSSED LACED WHLS.


----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

Are they D's or Z's?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Theyre freaky tales brand


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mejor que Zs! 
En pagos Compa!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP...ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for a homie .. where else u gonna get this deal? and they are ready .. no waiting bullshit


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

touchdowntodd said:


> bump for a homie .. where else u gonna get this deal? and they are ready .. no waiting bullshit


YUUUUUPPP!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ALSO HAVE A SET OF 14S THE SAME WAY AND SAME PRICE


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> JUST AS THE TITLE SAYS, BRAND NEW XLACED WHEELS WITH KOS AND ADAPTERS, 1300 OR 1450 WITH LOCKING KOS


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

NEW PRICE, 1200 WITH HEX FACE KOS AND 1350 WITH LOCKING KOS


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

OR 1350 WITH GOLD DAYTON KOS


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ttt....


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

GOT 13S AND 14S CROSSED LACE WHLS, EITHER OR SAME PRICE


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

MIGHT CONSIDER TRADES FOR 13S STRAIGHT LACE CHROME DAYTONS 72 SPKS IN THE SAME COND


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Hmmmmm.............:nicoderm:


FREAKY TALES said:


> MIGHT CONSIDER TRADES FOR 13S STRAIGHT LACE CHROME DAYTONS 72 SPKS IN THE SAME COND


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Very nice wheels.. Seen them in person, buyer will NOT be disappointed! :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

hoppin62 said:


> Very nice wheels.. Seen them in person, buyer will NOT be disappointed! :thumbsup:


thanks sammy!! cant go wrong with some triple plated brand new wheels at a real good price


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for the BEST wheel man on LIL ...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

touchdowntodd said:


> bump for the BEST wheel man on LIL ...


thanks big dogg, thats still not gonna get you a discount


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> GOT 13S AND 14S CROSSED LACE WHLS, EITHER OR SAME PRICE


I would love to roll some 13s crossed laced on my 63....dammit I really need to finish the fleetwood :twak: :angry: Good luck on the sale homie


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

I still have my two wheels an seven cno's.. Sup?? TXT OR PM


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *touchdowntodd*  
bump for the BEST wheel man on LIL ...




thanks big dogg, thats still not gonna get you a discount 

:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> ttt


thanks for the bump, but no mercy for you either


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> thanks for the bump, but no mercy for you either


uffin::420::420::420::biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

I'M DOWN TO MY LAST SET OF 13" CROSSED LACED WHLS AND IT'LL PROBABLY BE THE LAST ONE I GET DONE FOR A BIG WHILE. THANKS TO THOSE THAT PURCHASED A SET OF XLACED WHLS OFF ME.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

FREAKY TALES said:


> I'M DOWN TO MY LAST SET OF 13" CROSSED LACED WHLS AND IT'LL PROBABLY BE THE LAST ONE I GET DONE FOR A BIG WHILE. THANKS TO THOSE THAT PURCHASED A SET OF XLACED WHLS OFF ME.


 this are not good news  .............


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

implala66 said:


> this are not good news  .............


well hurry up and buy!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

tic toc


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

These are really nice wheels,I bought a set and am very happy with them plus Jesus is a good guy to do business with.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

83kaddy said:


> These are really nice wheels,I bought a set and am very happy with them plus Jesus is a good guy to do business with.


thanks bro! just glad you liked the whls. they looked bad ass on that rag by the way


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

These don't seem to have the gap like the other china 72 spokes I've seen have? Can you PM me info on these, need new wheels soon, just trying to make up my mind........


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

The China crossed laced whls have both crossed laced and straight laced spks on them. Look closely and you'll see that a China has a couple of xlaced spks and every other space , they have straight spks. Mine don't have that. Mine are built out of the same parts everyone else is using and are also triple plated.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

these wheels are top notch no china crap here i had a set and those fuckers were nice


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

So they're not chinas? Damn, can you send PM on price and a number I can reach you at.....not sure if I can stretch my money that far, But need something nice for the vert that's almost ready......I'm in 86426, thanks



FREAKY TALES said:


> The China crossed laced whls have both crossed laced and straight laced spks on them. Look closely and you'll see that a China has a couple of xlaced spks and every other space , they have straight spks. Mine don't have that. Mine are built out of the same parts everyone else is using and are also triple plated.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

lowlinc93 said:


> So they're not chinas? Damn, can you send PM on price and a number I can reach you at.....not sure if I can stretch my money that far, But need something nice for the vert that's almost ready......I'm in 86426, thanks


Pm sent.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

lowlinc93 said:


> So they're not chinas? Damn, can you send PM on price and a number I can reach you at.....not sure if I can stretch my money that far, But need something nice for the vert that's almost ready......I'm in 86426, thanks


i sednt you a pm with my # give me a call


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> i sednt you a pm with my # give me a call


On it in the morning homie, rough week at work.....and B day party for the kids....


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

lowlinc93 said:


> On it in the morning homie, rough week at work.....and B day party for the kids....


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> JUST AS THE TITLE SAYS, BRAND NEW XLACED WHEELS WITH KOS AND ADAPTERS, 1300 OR 1450 WITH LOCKING KOS


down to my last set, will do 1200 with hex face kos, or 1300 with locking kos. they come with no chips


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Theyre freaky tales brand


DayFreakyNiths


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

what it do homie, u going to LV


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Skim said:


> what it do homie, u going to LV


Nothing but lay and look pretty! That's the plan, hopefully if I can get it ready in time, then yeah. See you there with that white skank, I mean white trash.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

post the straight cross laces or cross straight laces nicca before i do


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

sand1 said:


> post the straight cross laces or cross straight laces nicca before i do


I'LL POST EM UP LATER, IN ANOTHER WEEK OR SO. THEY'RE STRAIGHT LACE WITH CROSSED LACE HUBS ON THEM. I GUESS THEY CAN BE CALLED STRAIGHT LACE STAGGERED 72S


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

FREAKY TALES said:


> I'LL POST EM UP LATER, IN ANOTHER WEEK OR SO. *THEY'RE STRAIGHT LACE WITH CROSSED LACE HUBS ON THEM*. I GUESS THEY CAN BE CALLED *STRAIGHT LACE STAGGERED 72S*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Nothing but lay and look pretty! That's the plan, hopefully if I can get it ready in time, then yeah. See you there with that white skank, I mean white trash.


ahh yeah  post them straight x laces :shocked:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Skim said:


> ahh yeah  post them straight x laces :shocked:


i'll try to post them tomorrow


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

if u dont post pics by 9am arizona time im gonna post em for u ninja


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i gotta see those ...


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

sand1 said:


> if u dont post pics by 9am arizona time im gonna post em for u ninja


times up..............


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

implala66 said:


> times up..............


i'll post em tomorrow for sure


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

still waitin on pics homie i gotta see those


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

send me the wheels !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

bump for a good seller and a good guy



now, post pics of these 'staggered straight lace' wheels you tellin me about:naughty:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> bump for a good seller and a good guy
> 
> 
> 
> now, post pics of these 'staggered straight lace' wheels you tellin me about:naughty:


fine then, here they are!!!


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> fine then, here they are!!!


wud up g can you pm me a price n size...thanx homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

MELLOMAN said:


> wud up g can you pm me a price n size...thanx homie


pmed


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

1200 WITH LOCKING KOS























[/QUOTE]


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Ya compra una camara buena cabron! :twak:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

no hay feria!


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> fine then, here they are!!!


 Wow are they crosslace hubs


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

63 VERT said:


> Wow are they crosslace hubs


YES SIRR!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

FREAKY TALES said:


> no hay feria!




hahahhahahaha, yea right


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> hahahhahahaha, yea right


READY FOR THE NEXT SET???


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Ya compra una camara buena cabron! :twak:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> no hay feria!









AAY TE VA!!!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 379303
> AAY TE VA!!!!!!!


Mochate carnal! I'll trade you whls for all of that.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

LOVE those wheels homie .. i have some locking KOs and adapters that would be right at home on those! (the straight lace ones)


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

There you go, hurry up and buy!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Mochate carnal! I'll trade you whls for all of that.


----------



## lilchulo64 (Jun 28, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 379506


:rofl::roflmao::inout:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

lilchulo64 said:


> :rofl::roflmao::inout:


What's up nephew, how are you and the fam doing? Give me a call when ever ok. Tell your dad I said what's up and stay up.


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> What's up nephew, how are you and the fam doing? Give me a call when ever ok. Tell your dad I said what's up and stay up.


WATS UP BIG HOMIE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING CUZZ...HAD MY BOY POST UP ..CUSS WE IS FALLIN BEHIND ON THIS LAYITHOES ...MUCH LOVE PRIMO ..STAY UP !!!!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

theloyaltyones said:


> WATS UP BIG HOMIE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING CUZZ...HAD MY BOY POST UP ..CUSS WE IS FALLIN BEHIND ON THIS LAYITHOES ...MUCH LOVE PRIMO ..STAY UP !!!!!!!!


pm me with your info so i can get at you


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

the hand of jesus


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn jesus homie ... those are crazy lookin .. i really like em... 

whats the offset? dayton?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

touchdowntodd said:


> damn jesus homie ... those are crazy lookin .. i really like em...
> 
> whats the offset? dayton?


yes sirritos!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> the hand of jesus


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> the hand of jesus


:roflmao:..........SEE JESUS loves Lowriders too ! T T T for some nice wheels !


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn i like those .. jus a lil different!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn this shit just makes me wanna throw away my 100 spoke chinas :rofl: Nice rims man


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

touchdowntodd said:


> damn i like those .. jus a lil different!


Hurry up and buy!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ars!n said:


> Damn this shit just makes me wanna throw away my 100 spoke chinas :rofl: Nice rims man


Thanks bro, they're for sale. Nothing better than a US triple plated assembled whl.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

FREAKY TALES said:


> the hand of jesus



ha:roflmao:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> ha:roflmao:


2 sets of daytons going your way tomorrow brother


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


>


1200 WITH LOCKING KOS FOR EITHER STRAIGHT OR CROSSED LACE IN 13X7


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

GOOD DEALS:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> JUST AS THE TITLE SAYS, BRAND NEW XLACED WHEELS WITH KOS AND ADAPTERS, 1300 OR 1450 WITH LOCKING KOS


:thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

got a couple sets of d'z from the homie jesus, one of them are his builds. these wheels are beautiful, just like dayton does them. bright shiny chrome, nipples lined up all nice n perfect. no cheap ass barrels either. homie knows the deal.

jus lettin y'all know, there is another option in the wheel market. jesus is a cool cat and don't bullshit around with the product


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

send me the wheels


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> View attachment 385541
> 
> 
> got a couple sets of d'z from the homie jesus, one of them are his builds. these wheels are beautiful, just like dayton does them. bright shiny chrome, nipples lined up all nice n perfect. no cheap ass barrels either. homie knows the deal.
> ...


thanks for the pos feedback bro, i appreciate it. thanks also for being a solid buyer


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

sand1 said:


> send me the wheels


man, you be bullshitting!!! im a have to start calling you lil jerome. sends me my moneys


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

sand1 said:


> :boink:


you seen the rims, now send me my moneys


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> the hand of jesus


hno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> hno:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

fools are sleeping on these 72s nice wheels and excellent quality too


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

sand1 said:


> fools are sleeping on these 72s nice wheels and excellent quality too


thank you sir. its understandable that they want to buy name brand wheels but most of the people that have bought wheels off me have been amazed at the quality and craftsmanship in them weather theyre rebuilt daytons or a nobrand wheels. you know cus you have bought wheels off me. its all good though, its not a business, its a hustle


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> thank you sir. its understandable that they want to buy name brand wheels but most of the people that have bought wheels off me have been amazed at the quality and craftsmanship in them weather theyre rebuilt daytons or a nobrand wheels. you know cus you have bought wheels off me. its all good though, its not a business, its a hustle


 YUP... IM ON MY 9TH SET WITH MR. FREAKY TALES!!!! uffin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> YUP... IM ON MY 9TH SET WITH MR. FREAKY TALES!!!! uffin:


yes sirr!!!


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

6]







[/QUOTE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

theloyaltyones said:


> 6]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up cuzz!! thanks for the bump


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> what up cuzz!! thanks for the bump


just passing by ...and no problem :thumbsuprimo!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for the homie .. the only REAL wheel hookup on here


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

touchdowntodd said:


> bump for the homie .. the only REAL wheel hookup on here



fa sho


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

touchdowntodd said:


> bump for the homie .. the only REAL wheel hookup on here


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

FREAKY TALES said:


>


Jesus,
how much to redo this 15x8 into all chrome 13x7, also can you fix the KO's????


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

implala66 said:


> Jesus,
> how much to redo this 15x8 into all chrome 13x7, also can you fix the KO's????


you got a pm homie


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

FREAKY TALES said:


> you got a pm homie


muchas gracias, will call once I get a chance............


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> JUST AS THE TITLE SAYS, BRAND NEW XLACED WHEELS WITH KOS AND ADAPTERS, 1200 WITH LOCKING KOS


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

TTT For my uso FreakyTales! Great person to do good buisness with!:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

DanielDucati said:


> TTT For my uso FreakyTales! Great person to do good buisness with!:thumbsup:


thanks for the kind words my (USO) dogg, friend, buddy, camarada, pal, compa etc, same goes to you bro


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

do you still have the wheels whats the ticket with shipping to texas, do you have any straight lace


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

lilmikelv said:


> do you still have the wheels whats the ticket with shipping to texas, do you have any straight lace


Yes I still have the whls and its about 120 bucks to ship w/o tires, about 150 with tires and yes I got atraight lace too.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> JUST AS THE TITLE SAYS, BRAND NEW XLACED WHEELS WITH KOS AND ADAPTERS, 1200 WITH LOCKING KOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Where are these wheels located can they be picked up


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Where are these wheels located can they be picked up


theyre located in san fernando valley and yes they can be picked up also (even better) im 20 mins north on the 5 passing los angeles


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 398079
> TTT


you need one of these sets too homie, fill your collection


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> you need one of these sets too homie, fill your collection


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bumpfor the brotha .. the best wheel man on LIL


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DAYTON-ZENI...m=330648722551&pt=Other_Vehicle_Parts&vxp=mtr


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DAYTON-ZENI...=330648225972&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_100&vxp=mtr


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Yes I still have the whls and its about 120 bucks to ship w/o tires, about 150 with tires and yes I got atraight lace too.


what company ships with tires mounted on ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

price of the 14x7's, any pics?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

sixty7imp said:


> price of the 14x7's, any pics?


Those been long gone bro. I can get a set done for you if that's what you want though.


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Those been long gone bro. I can get a set done for you if that's what you want though.


HE ASKN A PRICE ...JUST GIVE HIM A PRICE AND IF HE WANTS THEM ..WELL DEN U MAKE THEM IT SURE WILL KEEP THEM COMIN :thumbsup:



TO THE TOP!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

theloyaltyones said:


> HE ASKN A PRICE ...JUST GIVE HIM A PRICE AND IF HE WANTS THEM ..WELL DEN U MAKE THEM IT SURE WILL KEEP THEM COMIN :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> TO THE TOP!


to my understanding, i understood he was asking for the set i had previously posted on here a couple of pages back not on a new set, but if thats the case then 1300 on a new set with locking kos and reg adapters


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> to my understanding, i understood he was asking for the set i had previously posted on here a couple of pages back not on a new set, but if thats the case then 1300 on a new set with locking kos and reg adapters




TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

What's the ticket for 14" 72 spoke x-laces?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ars!n said:


> What's the ticket for 14" 72 spoke x-laces?


950 on just wheels alone or 1300 with locking kos and reg adapters


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> 950 on just wheels alone or 1300 with locking kos and reg adapters


GOOD PRICES!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> GOOD PRICES!


THANK YOU SIR!!


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT for good layitlow people! :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Gus D said:


> TTT for good layitlow people! :thumbsup:


thanks big dogg, this wheels are now SOLD. on their way to tx.


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey bro call me 818 4425267 I need a set cash on hand
No bush it I need 13s


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

:$


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

TTT for some USA Made FreakyTales Wire Wheels :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

There's some freaky freaky business going up in this motha 

What's up Geesus? LOL


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> There's some freaky freaky business going up in this motha
> 
> What's up Geesus? LOL


what up my ninja, is this all you eduardo??


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hey bro call me 818 4425267 I need a set cash on hand
> No bush it I need 13s


let me know when youre ready to pick up bro, im right at the other side of the tracks


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

my girl was walking by when I was looking at a pic of them 72 straights was like "dayyyum". Even she knows. TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ars!n said:


> my girl was walking by when I was looking at a pic of them 72 straights was like "dayyyum". Even she knows. TTT


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

FREAKY TALES said:


>


She's learning :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ars!n said:


> She's learning :biggrin:


I see you're teaching her the right way.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

FREAKY TALES said:


> I see you're teaching her the right way.


I spend more time in the Tire and Wheel section than any other forum on LIL. I've learned quite a bit myself from the members here :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ars!n said:


> I spend more time in the Tire and Wheel section than any other forum on LIL. I've learned quite a bit myself from the members here :biggrin:


X2!!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

FREAKY TALES said:


> X2!!


With all these good deals on here I'm gonna have to put away money so next year I can do some x-mas shopping for myself. Especially after seeing those zenith ko's you got for sale.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ars!n said:


> With all these good deals on here I'm gonna have to put away money so next year I can do some x-mas shopping for myself. Especially after seeing those zenith ko's you got for sale.


Why wait, just tell the kids Santa ain't coming this year, that even he's feeling the recession and buy yourself a nice set.of this whls. I have either straight lace or crossed lace with locking kos ready to go.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> what up my ninja, is this all you eduardo??


Who? :dunno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Who? :dunno:


one down, 4 to go!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> There's some freaky freaky business going up in this motha
> 
> What's up Geesus? LOL


wut u know bout that fool













:naughty:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> wut u know bout that fool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HES GOT TO LACE ALL THEM RAGS!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

STILL HAVE 3 MORE NEW SETS OF 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE AND 1 SET LEFT OF CROSSED LACE!!!!!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Why wait, just tell the kids Santa ain't coming this year, that even he's feeling the recession and buy yourself a nice set.of this whls. I have either straight lace or crossed lace with locking kos ready to go.


I wish lol. I told my girl's daughter I had pics of Santa with some elf's that Mrs. Clause would not approve of and that Rudolph got drunk and mouthed off in the bar so I punched him in the nose and it's been red ever sense so them bitches gotta do what I say :rofl: God my kids are gonna grow up with some serious issues


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> STILL HAVE 3 MORE NEW SETS OF 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE AND 1 SET LEFT OF CROSSED LACE!!!!!


:buttkick:


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

A homie pm me the price shipped to 76367 !!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Big Bruce said:


> A homie pm me the price shipped to 76367 !!!!!!


Will do on a pm.


----------



## Az95833 (Mar 14, 2010)

Price shipped to 95833????


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Az95833 said:


> Price shipped to 95833????


you got a pm bro


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

O.O
------


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> O.O
> ------


thanks for the bump locochon!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TO THE TOP ONE MOE GIN


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

------


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

send me my wheels holmes


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

sand1 said:


> send me my wheels
> Shipped, delivery date is 02-29-12


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> sand1 said:
> 
> 
> > send me my wheels
> ...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

sand1 said:


> FREAKY TALES said:
> 
> 
> > :boink:
> ...


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:guns:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ttt for jesus:thumbsup:


----------

